# clown loaches with central americans



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a nice group of clown loaches(14) that i have for a few years. i got them as juvies, they now range from 4.5"-7". i was wondering if it would be ok to put them in a 240 gallon (8x2x2) tank with my centrals. i have argentea, synspillum, nic, firemouth, breihdori, rose queen, festae, dempsey, chocolate, sevs, and some plecos. smallest are 4" and biggest are 8-8.5". would it work? will loaches get beat on? will it screw up my otherwise mellow vibe in tank? is 14 to many to add, how bout half of them?. thoughts?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i should also make it known that i do realize there are a few SA fish mixed in there as well. however, my centrals by far outnumber the SA which is why i posted here and didnt call it a CA/SA tank in the title


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have seen it done before. I'd imagine it's like anything else, hit or miss. A 240gal is a good sized tank, however 14 clown loaches is still pretty substantial and will add a good amount to the bio-load. I'd start with a few of the larger ones and see how it goes. I doubt there will be any outright aggression, however the cichlids may simply just pick at them. I know my V. argentea likes to do this with my BN plecos for no apparent reason.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd love to see your setup sumthinfishy. Sounds awesome.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i cant seem to post pics on the sight. i use my iphone to come on here and it seems to give me an issue with certain things. i will be more than happy to send a few pics and video if u wanna pm me your email address.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I've heard of the problems with IPhones.


----------

